# A Great Pain



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally had surgery on my shoulder on Thursday. 2 days ago. I thought I'd be out in the barn by now. But no, I am in SOOOO much pain. I have one person who trues to come milk Nilla everyday. DH is doing the rest in between 12hour shifts daily including weekends, We are so worn out! I hope this pain goes away soon,


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope it does too. It should get a little better every day. In the meantime you need to do what they told you to do, so it will heal as fast as possible. Glad you have help. 

Jan


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

uhhh poor thing! I remember saying I would die before having surgery again. Rest is the best thing (and those great pills the dr gives you)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Get well soon! I wish I could do something to help.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that your arm starts to feel better!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Prayen for a speedy recovery!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Bo and I can come down in the Morning tomorrow...
Let me know if you want us!!!

Hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Bo and I can come down in the Morning tomorrow...
Let me know if you want us!!!

Hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rest is best for quick healing and take any help that is offered, there are also certain things that can wait to be done until you are up to it....I know how humbling it can be to have others do what you normally would do for yourself, I think it was harder for me to ask hubby for help than it was for me to stay in one spot :wink: 

Take care of yourself Randi :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope you're feeling better soon Randi! :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

You poor thing--take it easy and be sure to take your pain meds! If for some reason you don't have any I swear by aleve liquid gels! They are a great pain med and knock out most anything. ray: for a speedy recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't like hearing... you are still in so much pain...  hope you mend quickly and are back on track soon..... :hug: ray:


----------

